# Beef Porcupines



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb ground beef
1/2 cup of uncooked rice
1 clove of garlic minced
1/4 cup of onion chopped
1 tsp of salt
1/4 tsp of pepper

Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl. Form into small balls and brown in 2 tbsp of olive oil. 

Sauce:

2 oz cans or jars of tomato sauce
1 cup of water. 

Poru sauce over browned meat balls and simmer on low heat for 45 mins. 

Sauce is basic. You can doctor it how you like.


----------

